# need some advice on some good surf lures



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

Im going to Okaloosa in September and was wanting to know what the best lures to fish the surf are? If anyone could give me some advice that would be great.. thankyou


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Live shrimp, dead shrimp, cut fresh fish, and squid.

I surf fish a fair amount and I have only caught fish one day on lures. I was throwing the large size chrome/red head Gotchas. The Spanish were in REAL close. I am usually throwin some sort of lure while I let my other rods with live/dead bait soak. Never catch much of anything on the lures...

Others may have had better luck.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

i hope i do but everyone always says that live bait is the best, i want to try and get some of those Berkley alive sand crabs and minnows but i dont know if they will work good


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

You really cant go wrong with a spoon. If I see baitfish getting crashed and throw a spoon out there and reel fast, I catch fish.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

i have some spoons.. do you waid out when you use a spoon.. im pretty excited to try them.. in all my years of fishing i have never used one..


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I have caught fish with them literally within 2 feet of the first lip on the beach all the way out to the big drop off of the sand bar. If you can see baitfish, you can probably catch something around them. I have caught blues, spanish and ladyfish with them.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.. Im going to try a number of different lures like some gotcha lures and use some berkley alive but i wanted to ask if you new about the best times to go.. I know this depends on many different factors but i have heard that the fishing is best sunrise till around 10am then it dies off then it picks back up a lil before sunset.. can you give me any clue.. thanks in advace..


----------

